# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  POMOĆ U PISANJU PETICIJE ZA UVOĐENJE ZDRAVE HRANE U VRTIĆ

## MARIE

Nas par roditelja iniciralo je pisanje peticije za uvođenje zdrave hrane u naš vrtić. Dosta nam je gledati kako djeca jedu krafne i fornette za doručak i užinu, a hrenovke za ručak. Želimo da peticija bude stručna i argumentirana npr. zašto ne krafne, bijeli kruh itd, te koja je zdrava alternativa,  zašto ne dijeliti bombone svaki dan, te koja je zdrava alternativa itd.  Također bismo željeli upozoriti na to koje su posljedice takve, nezdrave prehrane (koje bolesti, karijes). Osim toga želimo pobiti njihovu tvrdnju da je zdrava prehrana preskupa!

Postoje li negdje tekstovi koji bi nam mogli pomoći u tome? Da li je netko možda pisao nešto slično  ?

HVALA

----------


## LeaB

> Postoje li negdje tekstovi koji bi nam mogli pomoći u tome? Da li je netko možda pisao nešto slično  ?
> 
> HVALA


Rado bi vam se pridružila. Imam tekstova o zdravoj prehrani u glavi, a bome i literaturi.
Baš sam si mislila kako bi nešto pokrenula. 
Mene zanima štošta o toj njihovoj prehrani! :D

----------


## LeaB

Jel se to Roda uključuje ili je to inicijativa vas par? 
Bilo bi super da krene...

----------


## MARIE

> Jel se to Roda uključuje ili je to inicijativa vas par? 
> Bilo bi super da krene...


Ne, ne znam da li je bilo takve inicijative od RODE, budući da sam tek odnedavno s vama, ali bilo bi super ako jest, *i ako nam netko može reći više o tome.*

Nas par su roditelji našeg lokalnog vrtića, iako sam sigurna da bi ovakva inicijativa bila dobrodošla svugdje.

----------


## Natalija

Ja sam na fakultetu slusala o:

prehrani trudnica, dojencadi, male djece i imam dosta materijala o tome.
Znam da nasi profesori s fakulteta (prehrambeno-biotehnološkog) su počeli s "reformom prehrane u vrticima i skolama..."-oni su to naravno drugacije nazvali i pisalo se o tome po novinama, jeste culi za to?

Ne znam u kojoj je to fazi, znam da je jedan prof. sa suradnicima u sklopu projekta obilazio vrticke i skolske kuhinje i da zato imaju namjeru mijenjati prehranu i pripravu hrane....
Raspitat cu se malo sto je s tim, pa vam javim

----------


## Goga40

Rado bih se uključila.

Evo par zanimljivih linkova
- Unapređenje kvalitete prehrane sa epidemiološkim nadzorom u predškolskim ustanovama na području Istarske županije od 2000. do 2004.
- Program zdravstvene zaštite djece, higijene i pravilne prehrane djece u dječjim vrtićima
- Promjene za klince i klinceze
- http://www.vrtic-marjan.hr/prehrana.php
- http://www.zzjzpgz.hr/nzl/36/teta.htm
- http://www.zzjzpgz.hr/nzl/38/dodatak.htm
- Pravilnik o hrani za posebne prehrambene potrebe
- Prehrambene strategije za školsku djecu
- Program rada Upravnog odjela za socijalnu skrb i zdravstvo u 2007.g.

----------


## Goga40

A možda još i Plan razvoja sustava odgoja i obrazovanja 2005. – 2010.

----------


## MARIE

Puno hvala, pročavamo preporučenu literaturu, i drugi tjedan se bacamo na pisanje........

----------


## davorka

Roda je još 2004. imala Apel Za vrtiće iz bajke koji je potpisalo preko 8000 ljudi iz cijele Hrvatske u kojem smo između ostalih zahtjeva tražili i uvođenje kvalitetnije prehrane u vrtiće.
Od slijedeće godine će se u gradu Zagrebu promijeniti jelovnici (sada se radi na tome), a nadamo se onda i u cijeloj Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Metvica

Nije li Osijek nešto uveo prošle godine na području cijelog grada? Bilo bi zgodno vidjeti kako. Ima tko više informacija?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nije li Osijek nešto uveo prošle godine na području cijelog grada? Bilo bi zgodno vidjeti kako. Ima tko više informacija?


 http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20800

----------


## abonjeko

mi u dubrovniku nemamo previse izbora a voljela bih da se pokrene akcija i u dbk-u tako da je nila doceka....kako smo mi vegetarijanci poslat cemo bebicu u "Štajnerov" vrtic gdje, osim zdrave prehrane, nude igracke proizvedene samo od drva. Postoji i u zagrebu, ali se takva vrsta vrtica ne otvara vise jer su neke udruge protiv "Štajnera" i njegovih ideja..  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Maleno

Štajner je u biti Rudolf Steiner!!!!

Nedavno je započelo i u tijeku je donošenje novih normativa za prehranu u dječjim vrtićima - u skladu sa današnjim, novim saznanjima na tom području, to su normativi koji se donose za cijelu državu, trebali bi se početi primjenjivati iduće godine. 

Uostalom, to je stvarno bilo dobro popraćeno u medijima!

----------


## MARIE

Peticiju smo odnijeli u vrtić, navečer se sastalo odgajateljsko vijeće koje je utvrdilo da su naši argumenti za uvođenje zdrave hrane u vrtić sasvim na mjestu. 

Rezultat: hrenovke, krafne, merendini i slično već su izbačeni iz jelovnika, a slijedi i slaganje novih menija :D  :D  :D

----------


## Goga40

> Peticiju smo odnijeli u vrtić, navečer se sastalo odgajateljsko vijeće koje je utvrdilo da su naši argumenti za uvođenje zdrave hrane u vrtić sasvim na mjestu. 
> 
> Rezultat: hrenovke, krafne, merendini i slično već su izbačeni iz jelovnika, a slijedi i slaganje novih menija :D  :D  :D


 :D 
Možete li mi poslati tekst peticije? Poslat ću e-mail na pp.

----------


## MARIE

rado cu poslati tekst, ali nisam dobila nista na pp

----------


## davorka

Marie, baš mi je drago zbog vas. Uvijek mi je super čuti kad se roditelji sami organiziraju za boljitak svoje djece. Čestitam.

----------


## Goga40

> rado cu poslati tekst, ali nisam dobila nista na pp


Poslala pp

----------


## inamar

Marie, bas mi je drago da ste se pokrenuli i tako brzo uspjeli izboriti za promjene. Ja sam se nekako pomirila s vrtičkom hranom (čak sam i prestala čitati jelovnik). 
Mi smo za T. kad je krenula u vrtic (sad joj je treća vrtićka godina) izborili za vege meni  i dobili ga lako i  bez problema, s tim da smo rekli ako hoće jesti ostalu hranu koju jedu djeca da joj daju. I tako kad su hrenovke, pašteta, salama, T. dobije neke namaze  ... i to je lijepo funkcioniralo do nekih pola godine. Onda je dijete otkrilo hrenovke i  salamu (paštetu na sreću ne jede). I mi smo se pomirili s tim, a sad me ova vaša peticija malo zdrmala, trebali bi se i mi pokrenuti. Možeš li mi, molim te poslati tekst peticije. Poslaću ti mail na pp. Hvala.

----------


## MARIE

Naravno da mogu. Pošalji mi e-mail.

Ja sam kupila direktorici vrtića i poklon za Božić: knjigu "Zdrava dječja prehrana".

----------


## ninochka

pošalješ i meni? šaljem ti e-mail

----------


## Mimek

ninochka javi gdje se potpisuje ako nosiš u naš vrtić

----------

